# (2012) New  Program coming for Fairmont, B.C. 2013?



## Spark1 (May 12, 2013)

Are Northwynd and their Associates responsible for our "Leases" on the Fairmont  Vacation Villas becoming worthless because of the way they have operated this resort?


----------

